# vote for a name



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

*vote for a name- ends Nov 4th*

*rubberteeth.com is a no go! Is already taken!*

I have posted up here earlier asking for some help for the name of a pitbull website I wanted to make. I have narrowed it down to some for and would like you guys to vote for the one you like best:woof:

Please not this is going to be made as a free website and will have something on there like ______.web.com or something like that

please bump this after you voted or start talk with people...just to keep the forum going.

*This will end Nov 4!!​*:woof:


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

come one come all!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

! bump !


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

hello????????


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

if ya have any better ideas please feel free to post them!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I like rubberteeth.com


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

News - tEEth lol oops
guess i should have done my homework!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

passion isnt spelled right ^o^


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

bulldogshaverubberteeth.com
would be long but good


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

oops on the misspell. I will fix that.
And take off the rubberteeth.com

I liked rubberteeth too

hmm may have to think of another. I dont wish for a URL that is too long


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I fixed them for you!


----------



## charliewat (Jan 11, 2009)

i think pitbulls attack is a good name to scoop up for a pro pitbull site, before some jerkoff gets it...ever been to dicks.com looking for sporting goods???


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah i like it too


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

it won't let me revote!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

pitbullsattack.com it a no go


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

How about lovethypitbull.com or ifitaintpititaintshit.com or pitbullloversanonymous.com LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

you could use www.pitbullattack.com instead.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

no worrys blueman I will remember your vote. 

And thank you for fixing that for me Roxy

I was having some probablems trying to find out how to fix it


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> you could use www.pitbullattack.com instead.


you really diggin that pitbullattack.com arent ya lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yes and I was also trying to let you know its availible.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

lol I just ran a search on that one 

I am about to do a search on the others in a moment


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i did it for you pb.com is taken


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

yea I was just about to say that...something about to do with printing and mail

hey roxy can you take PB.com off please


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

0O0O O0O0O I GOT ONE!!!!

chewonthis.com


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

chewonthis.com its taken


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> [email protected]


I know that was cool.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

noturgrandmasdog.com


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> noturgrandmasdog.com


that one seems availible lol


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> that one seems availible lol


to long?? lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah kinda.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what about pitbullbite.com
or bulldogskill.com
I like bulldogskill because you could look at it like bulldogs kill or bulldog skill.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

haha yeah cleaver


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

what about bullythis.com


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> what about bullythis.com


That apears to be availible!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

o0o0o0o i like that one then!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

that sounds like a good one


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

after you all do a search for availability, and go back the second time does it say its unavailable but can purchase it for a higher price?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i don't know my brother has a account for domain names and i had him search i will ask him.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I dont wish to buy a website code and what not. 
I really would like to stick with a free website until I find out if my website is going to take off or not. 
If it does take off and keeps doing good then I will look into buy it but if it doesnt then I am not going to put in the money. 

I would like not to use Freewebs

Does anyone know anywhere else I may be able to make a free website with? That will let me buy the website if it takes off?


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

come one come all

It will be closing tomorrow at 8 PM Eastern standered time


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

come come dont be shy!!!!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

chickens and ducks!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

bullyplanet!!!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy cheese!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok im out of ideas


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The Pit Stop------that has to be taken.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I think it is taken


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

come come now! Today is the last day!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

For Pits And Giggles


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

tehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Harley D said:


> tehehehehehehehehehe


I think you should put bullythis.com in the vote.....i really liked my name lol its soooo....right lol


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

poll is closed now it looks like pitbullpassion has won with having 7 out of 15!

Now that I have the name I will start building the site. Though, not tonight. I am far to tired for it at the moment


----------



## Blue_Nino (Sep 6, 2009)

Cool my first time voteing here


----------



## Blue_Nino (Sep 6, 2009)

How bout APBT-headquarters


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I have tried to make the website with pitbullpassion... But it was taken... So I am doing the ybanthepitbull


----------

